# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  Good MorningThe Easter Regatta is almost here - only 4 weeks away.Go to http://www.begos.com/easterregatta/ and you will find the Schedule of events, registration forms and contacts.Hope to see all of

## johnday

Good Morning
The Easter Regatta is almost here - only 4 weeks away.
Go to http://www.begos.com/easterregatta/ and you will find the Schedule of events, registration forms and contacts.
Hope to see all of you here. 
If you have pics of past events post them here for all to see. Especially the Crazy Craft Race.
Thanks 
JCD

----------


## johnday

Good Morning
Here are a couple of links from forum friends that attended last years event. Great content and some excellent pics - hope you all enjoy the read.
JCD
tripadvisor.com/ShowTopic-g147383-i2331-k202

----------

